# Favorite odd caliber.



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What is your favorite oddball caliber? Not the old run of the mill 30-06, 270, or 7Mag, but one that is not popular, is uncommon, or even obsolete. 
I've had a lot of fun with my 32 H&R Mag. It is a very accurate revolver, and easy to shoot. I've killed jack rabbits with it at over 150 yards, and potguts at 75. I shoot cast bullets, and it only uses 10 grains of powder, so it is cheap to shoot as well.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I had some old oddball caliber. My arsenal consistis only of the run of the mill. '06, .243, 22 mag, 22lr, .204 etc. I have never messed around with any exotic or antiques. When are we going shooting Loke?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

7.62x54r

Odd to some, popular to others.. Got the gun for under $70 out the door a few years ago. It's a blast to shoot at dusk.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

30-40 Kraig. By father hunted with one from before I can remember. I hunted with it and my brother hunted with it untill 2 years ago when he finally broke down and bought a new 'o6. That gun probably went up San Juan hill with Teddy and it was slower than the 7 year itch. But it was accurate, hit like a ton of bricks, was beautiful to look at and I have never EVER seen a rifle with a smoother action.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My first rifle was a 303 brittish. Horrible little rifle. I was very happy to dump it. There is a reason the 308, 30-30 and 30-06 are so much more popular. Because they are better.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Of the several calibers that I own - the classic *.222 Remington*.

Once common, now on the "odd" side as to popularity. Basically put out to pasture by the .223 Rem, the .222 performance is indistinguishable from that of the .223 on game (including coyotes). The .222 is easy to reload for with it's modest case capacity and long neck. It's very accurate (the .222 has a _major_ accuracy rep), and it just is a joy to shoot.
The availability of cheap .223 Rem brass coupled with it's slightly larger case capacity has done the Triple Deuce in, but I'm keeping mine.

If I had a second choice, it would be the 6.5 Swedish Mauser (my son has a M-96 Mauser so that's my connection).


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pre 64 Winchester model 70 in 300 H&H mag. Same recoil as my 06 and has a 1.5lb trigger, can shoot >1" groups at 100 yards all day long.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a 45# recurve in the basement my Dad gave to me. And a box of a dozen wooden arrows with bear broadheads. Got several good beatings on my arm from that old string slapping me. Never did care for them fancy pulley bows after that old thing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The "oddest" caliber I own is a .223 WSSM.

It's a Browning A-Bolt Stainless Stalker. Wicked fast, ~4,000 fps. Fun but loud little bugger!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

32-20 Winchester, 300 Savage, 35 Whelen


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> .25-20 in a lever action.


The first centerfire I ever shot was a Model 92 rifle chambered for the 25-20. It did a number on a whole bunch of potguts.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Ruger 44 carbine ca 1964. That little rifle disturbed the family tree a lot of whitetails in the Louisiana bottoms.  For those who can remember the time, it had a Field and Stream medallion in the stock. A low life stole it along with a _not_ unusual Gold Trigger Browning Light Twelve :evil:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

+1 What Frisco Pete said.

The 222 Rem is a great round. I am keeping mine too.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

.17 Predator


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The oddest I have is a .22 Hornet. Fast shooting (considering it has only 12 grains of powder!) and easy to re-load. Not terribly accurate out of my Ruger 77/22 but I still shoot groups that are good enough to hit a target 100 yards away. Not a caliber to buy factory ammo though, a box of fifty rounds can run you $45, so dont just run out and buy one unless you plan on re-loading.



gdog said:


> .17 Predator


First time I heard of this was from RMVH.com
is that where you got it? Why not a .17 Rem or .17 Fireball? Just curious


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> First time I heard of this was from RMVH.com
> is that where you got it? Why not a .17 Rem or .17 Fireball? Just curious


Yup...I actually got the blueprints for the chamber from Dave at RMVH. I'd built a 17MIV prior and love that rifle. Wanted something different with a little more steam and heavier bullet.

The .17 Pred is an awesome coyote round. I built it prior to the .17 Fireball coming out and I had a .17 rem in the past. Using 30gr Golds from Todd at the woodchuck den, I can get it running over 4100fps easily. Its wicked accurate, shoots very flat and doesn't blow the hides to all hell.

Another fun cal I have is a .221 fireball. How about a .445 SuperMag. Its a fun pistol.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

8mm Mauser, I have four.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Weahterby 30-378. might be close to "run of the mill" I love hunting with it though. Its a fun gun. I learned very fast that i could not afford to shoot the thing a lot when each shell comes out to be close to 5 dollars a pop! Thank heaven for reloaders, that has saved me quite a bit.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No question about it, I love my .38-55's


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

+ 1 pintail

Not sure if you call it odd or not but I love the 30-378 weatherby mag and the 338-378 weatherby mag.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7STW / .17 HMR


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> Yup...I actually got the blueprints for the chamber from Dave at RMVH. I'd built a 17MIV prior and love that rifle. Wanted something different with a little more steam and heavier bullet.
> 
> The .17 Pred is an awesome coyote round. I built it prior to the .17 Fireball coming out and I had a .17 rem in the past. Using 30gr Golds from Todd at the woodchuck den, I can get it running over 4100fps easily. Its wicked accurate, shoots very flat and doesn't blow the hides to all hell.


So is it a necked down .223? Or what is it? Thats pretty dang fast for a .17cal


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...I actually got the blueprints for the chamber from Dave at RMVH. I'd built a 17MIV prior and love that rifle. Wanted something different with a little more steam and heavier bullet.
> ...


Yes, it is based off the .223.

Check out this article: http://www.rmvh.com/The 17 Predator cartridge.htm


----------



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well the father of the 22-250 is one of my favorites (250-3000 savage) model 99. Of course the 30-378 I won for $5 is a close second.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

264 Winchester mag (not sure how odd), but my favorite rifle round is 225 Winchester.

My father-in-law owns the rifle but I stockpiled quite a bit of ammo some years ago.


----------

